# CPC -Not certified yet, but looking for a job.



## Marinebrat6591 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm hopeing to be certified in Sep.
I live in NC, but hoping to move to Ca, I was just wondering if there's any jobs out there that are open, or a way I can find a job.


----------



## pandorarose3 (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate to say this, but you realize your not a CPC if you haven't taken your certification exam and passed right?


----------

